# Hypo allergenic laundry detergent?



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I need a recipe for laundry detergent that is hypo-allergenic and a liquid for high efficiency machine? Please help?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

There is no such thing as a hypo-allergenic soap. All you can do is make up a formula,
using oils that you know you don't have any reactions to.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

What's in the stuff marked 'free and clear'? Or the stuff marked specifically for infants? Or the prescription detergent my doc wants me to pay an exorbitant amount of money for?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

It's just detergent that doesn't have any colorant or fragrance added.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

This is the one I make. I add no fragrances. 3 Tablespoons Borax powder, 3 Tablespoons Washing Soda powder and 2 Tablespoons Dawn liquid for dishes to one gallon of water. I usually use the original 'blue' Dawn, but Dawn comes as Pure Essentials hypoallergenic liquid dish soap. This works for us.


----------

